# CD ERR 3



## tupacmo (Jul 23, 2005)

I ejected a cd out of the car player and then it just messed up. The cd came out fine, but then it wouldn't take any other cd's in... When I press "eject" it makes a clicking noise, and when I put a cd in it goes half way and again I hear a clicking noise but the cd doesn't go in. The system displayed "CD ERR 3" once and that was all. Everything else works (tape,radio,car itself) I seatched around trying to find out what happened, but got no where. Some help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank You in advance...
P.S. i read some of the other "cd error" threads... but none of them are quite like this one... or atleast i didn't find it.


----------



## tupacmo (Jul 23, 2005)

oh yeah -- it's a 2002 Maxima GXE


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If the car's still under warranty, get the dealer to look at it.


----------



## 89max2kmax (Jul 11, 2005)

tupacmo said:


> I ejected a cd out of the car player and then it just messed up. The cd came out fine, but then it wouldn't take any other cd's in... When I press "eject" it makes a clicking noise, and when I put a cd in it goes half way and again I hear a clicking noise but the cd doesn't go in. The system displayed "CD ERR 3" once and that was all. Everything else works (tape,radio,car itself) I seatched around trying to find out what happened, but got no where. Some help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank You in advance...
> P.S. i read some of the other "cd error" threads... but none of them are quite like this one... or atleast i didn't find it.


try unplugging cable, wait for 2 minutes then put it back again.


----------



## tupacmo (Jul 23, 2005)

89max2kmax said:


> try unplugging cable, wait for 2 minutes then put it back again.


thank you -- will do


----------

